# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  paramtres intrinsques et extrinseques

## lesafir

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner des liens web  qui expliquent une mthode de calculs des paramtres intrinsques et extrinsquent d'une camera genre la mthode TSAI ou autres..
merci

----------


## grob1212

http://perception.inrialpes.fr/peopl...re-hermes.html
ca pourra peut-etre t'aider...

----------


## lesafir

cool, j'ai compris pratiqement l'essentiel, j'ai juste une question, comment dfinir  les paramtres de rotation et translation ??

----------


## grob1212

Tu entends quoi par dfinir les paramtres de rotation/translation ?

----------


## lesafir

Est ce que quelqu'un sait comment interprter les paramtres extrinsques d'une matrice (rotation/translation) ?

----------


## ale2000

voici un petit mien bien sympa:

http://wcours.gel.ulaval.ca/2007/a/2...e_Zhangv2.html

----------


## grob1212

> Est ce que quelqu'un sait comment interprter les paramtres extrinsques d'une matrice (rotation/translation) ?


Ces paramtres correspondent  la position et l'orientation de la camra dans le repre global de la scne.

Ca rpond  ta question ?

----------


## lesafir

Ce n'est pas la position translation/rotation de l'objet(mire) par rapport  la camra?

----------


## ale2000

les deux sont bon.

lorsque tu calibres, tu obtiens la position de la camra dans 'le monde',
et ensuite, en utilisant tes paramtres et en recalculant tes param extrincques, tu peux en dduire le dplacement de ta mire/objet,... si la camra est fixe ou le contraire si c'est ta camra qui est mobile. tout dpend o se situe ton repre fixe : camra ou objet.

----------

